# My Room - Magnepan, Emotiva, AV123



## jackley (Nov 1, 2008)

Basics are:
Magnepan MC1 x 4 and MMG-W x2
Emotiva XPA-5 Amp
AV123 Sub
Carada 104" 16x9 Screen
Epson 1080Ub

I am fully loving everything about the room and am so glad to have Maggies in my life again. I had some MMG's a while ago and have been a believer every since.

These MC1's are even better and now instead of trying to push them with a Reciever like I was with the MMG's, the XPA-5 can do 350w/ch at 4 ohm, so its nice to finally have some head room for these speakers. I didn't want to believe how much difference this was going to make. Dynamics are the easiest hear. Things just sound a whole lot less compressed. A piano note "bang" really hits you like it does in real life.

Also, I've been really happy with the way Movies work in this room, I wasn't sure how it was going to work, but its beautiful!

The one thing I did have to tune a bit was the sub. The AV123 was rather "house" tuned in my room. So I actually bought a parametic eq for that channel and have been very happy with the results so far. I still haven't run the room tuning software on it yet, but I'm fairly confident any problems will be solvable.

I've just moved the room around a bit so I need to take some new pictures, coming soon.

Thanks,
james


----------



## jackley (Nov 1, 2008)

I forgot to add my sources.

DirecTv HD21
PS3 
XBOX 360
and an old PC running windows 7 as my home server and a sort of HTPC. I watch any downloaded tv shows and listen to my 2 ch music with it. I actually just spliced a spdif right off the motherboard right to my AVR and have been very happy so far. I'd love to hear a nice USB/Firewire DAC to compare to but for now I can't afford one like I'd like. I do have a nice apogee at work I think I'll bring home for a weekend to compare, but I doubt there will be much difference. 

I'm not sure I fully subscribe to the hugely expensive "audiophile" gear yet.

james


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like a nice set up..:T


----------



## jackley (Nov 1, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Sounds like a nice set up..:T


I'm pretty happy, but like your sig say's, its never done. I'm not sure my wife fully understands that yet, but she's getting the idea.

james


----------

